# Loving the new NMC website!



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to mention that the new NMC website looks fab! Anyone know if there'll be any new stuff read soon?

That's it 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hopefully there will be but it may not be for a few months yet as the Committee has to decide what to add. Glad you like it.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anybody have a link to the site please ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here you go: http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thankyou very much

Juliet x


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

oh it does look very nice - I like green


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Have to say I like the new web site too, much easier to navigate round and the green is a much better colour, also cannot wait till the new info begins to appear. Looking forward with great anticipation.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Cait do you know if its possible to get links added to the NMC website?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It depends what the link is to. It would have to be approved by the Committee I believe. Forum links would not be allowed.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you know why forum links wont be allowed?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Because the NMC won't endorse any particular forum. Most people seem to dislike them. The idea of the NMC site is to provide factual information, forums are of course opinion based and there's no right or wrong.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Shame the NMC does not have its own forum


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No chance :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

LOL, would have said the same about the NFRS 5 years ago, but now some of the fanciers of 30 years plus are among the most prolific posters on the members forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> LOL, would have said the same about the NFRS 5 years ago, but now some of the fanciers of 30 years plus are among the most prolific posters on the members forum


I agree with that, even I learned how to use a forum, type e-mails and discovered what facebook is  But Julie I think that the NMC has been going for far longer without computer thingemybobs that as the old adage says if it ain't broke don't fix it so perhaps don't feel the need to have forums.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh well it was worth a try, the reason I asked is because on the useful links page I noticed some other clubs have links to forums.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually the NFRS doesn't have a links page so to speak although do have their own forum.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Oh I agree, computers are not the be all and end all, more of a useful additional resource, forums are just another way of getting info to people, and a nice place to chat away from the shows. They can't replace physically being there at a show looking at the prize winners, or looking over someones stock in their shed. But they are useful for mulling over things, for getting input and opinions in a way that would not necessarily be possible face to face. And perhaps for chatting to people that you might not otherwise approach


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Fully agree that computers are an additional resource which happens to be useful. Opinions and advice is often easier to obtain on something such as a forum as people can give input at their own convenience which can often make them more forthcoming than say if they are asked at an inconvenient time when they are at home via a telephone or at a show face to face. It is true though that they will never and I don't feel should ever replace face to face speaking to people see ing winners at a show or having alook at someones stock in their shed.


----------

